# do u think that women should grapple??



## mysticalwaves (Oct 13, 2002)

hey guys 
i was wondering how do feel about women grappling ???
:yinyang:
mystical


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 13, 2002)

There is a girl at the club I belong to. She kicks @ss. The judo club I used to beong to had lots of girls. I don't have a problem with them being there. My 2 cents though.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 13, 2002)

I think they should learn to grapple, in case they are taking down in self defense situation. The most of the women I have worked with, don't like to grapple with a man. Do I think anyone man or woman should try and get submission in a self defense situation No, I prefer the ground and pound if I find myself on the ground. 
Bob:asian:


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 13, 2002)

well i like to grapple and its a good opportunity for women to learn how to defend themselves also i do agree
mytical
:yinyang:


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

:bomb: :EG: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## Angus (Oct 13, 2002)

Um, yeah. Why is this even a question? Why shouldn't they?:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

I think there may be concern about contact and perceptions...that may be where the question comes from.

I think its fine, as long as all parties involved behave themselves...some 'intimate' contact happens, and its up to the touchee to understand its not a 'grope' and the toucher to make sure its also not a 'grope'.

Other than that, if they can handle the punishment, sure...go for it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I think there may be concern about contact and perceptions...that may be where the question comes from.
> 
> ...


    Ya that is definitly a concern of mine when I grapple with a girl.  I mean even being accused of touching a girl inapropreatly carries so much weight in these PC days that it doesn't matter weather it was inaproprate or not it is still real bad.  I mean you coult get in alot of trouble if you mounted some girl or touch her breast or shoot a highcroutch.  I mean there are alot of intimite moments on the mat.  And on the same token i am sure that it would be easy to "cop" feels if you had the desire to.  

      The bottom line is though there are not many women who grapple and fewer who are at a high enough level to teach if women want to get better they are almost forced to have male instructer and male sparring partners.  So it would be very limiting to not allow girls to grapple.  I think Kaith Rustaz is right saying the women have to understand as well as the men what is apropraite and what isn't


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2002)

I watched Primo roll with some gal at last Mays WMAA camp... (Think it was at the camp..may have been at the earlier open roll...memorys going..heh)... anyways, other than not dropping her on her head as hard as he would a guy, they went at it for a while...she kept coming back for more.  He was a gentleman the whole time (other than making her tap a ton) 

So, the question of can a gal go at it, is yes.  Should they?  Depends.  On a lot of things.

Keep it professional, and if you are uncomfortable, stop n talk.  There's always room to improve communications, etc.

:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 16, 2002)

"I mean there are alot of intimite moments on the mat"

HAHAHA fond memories of sweaty action with Primo on the mat?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2002)

Heh..those positions look to be -real- close at times....but it gets scary when they start removing clothes.......  >shudder<


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

Ya I have alot of fond memories of primo popping ankles and elbows lol.  Actully we do have a girl in class now.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Ya that is definitly a concern of mine when I grapple with a girl.  I mean even being accused of touching a girl inapropreatly carries so much weight in these PC days that it doesn't matter weather it was inaproprate or not it is still real bad.  I mean you coult get in alot of trouble if you mounted some girl or touch her breast or shoot a highcroutch.  I mean there are alot of intimite moments on the mat.  And on the same token i am sure that it would be easy to "cop" feels if you had the desire to.
> 
> ...



Women need to learn how to handle all ranges of fighting.  Grappling is most likely where they'll need the training most, since most rapists are known to them and are often dates.  They are usually allowed to be in grappling range starting out, so they have to learn how to deal with the contact and how to escape it.

I could be bad indeed, even if there was no malicious intent.  I would suggest that the women sign a waiver which states that close contact is probable and that, at any time, the student may stop the training if she/he feels uncomfortable with the contact.  It is the students responsibility to monitor their own safety and the safety of their partners, not just the instructor's.  The waiver lets everyone know just what to expect in the training so no one can go into court and say that it wasn't part of the bargain.

I've grappled with a few women and some are very good indeed.  They rely a lot on technique and skill rather than strength.  I've never seen problems arise, but I can see it happening with our litigious society.

By the way, the same thing can happen with same-sex grappling...

WhiteBirch


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

That is true, and a good idea about the waver to.  Primo we should talk to tim about that not that I see alot of girls coming into class but it would be a good idea to protect his butt.  
     I have no problems with women grappling and in fact I think everyone man women and children should grapple.  I think grappling is like art.  I mean there is just so much to learn and do and when you watch a skillfull grappler it is a beutiful thing.


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 20, 2002)

hey i am a female and i do grapple i could see how the other females could take this a diifferent view but they have to learn what the difference is.  Im hoping there will be more women and or females to join it a great opportunity for them to learn more self defense on the ground more  or less 
that is why i kinda join but i have my oother reasons also 
mysticlwaves
:yinyang:


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

ACE


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey cool how is your wrist doing?


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 20, 2002)

my wrisit is okay thanks for the concern it heal that same day so no worries maybe i should be more carefull now huh? 

:samurai:
mysti
:samurai:
:yingyang:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Injurys are always part of grappling don't worry about it just remember always face your opponant and always try and get guard or stand up on the ground.:mst:


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 20, 2002)

ill try to stay off the floor but how can i do that ?? hehehehe if its not one person wants me on the floor its another but i always get back up   and guys thanks for the input  and your piont of view across im glad to hear that thier are still some gentlemen here 
mystical
:yinyang:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Once you start to learn how to sprawl a little bit you should be able to keep it on your feet for awhile.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

In Submisson Grappling!!

It's easyer to do Submisson on the groud
then in stand up.

Thats y U are on the Ground.


----------



## donald (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mysticalwaves
> hey i am a female and i do grapple
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 25, 2002)

thank s
i been noticing the moves when i spar with my other members of class of how many different ways if  i am attacked that i could escape easily i think that is the main purpose
:asian:


----------



## ZenYuchia (Oct 26, 2002)

They grapple at our dojo and coed grappling is common.

-Dave


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

I dont really mind and its kinda up to the women themselves. But seeing as Im young and full of hormones there are quite a few problems that can occur while grappling. And im not just talking bout getting knocked in the nuts :rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

No 1 has ever been denied.

:cheers:


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *I dont really mind and its kinda up to the women themselves. But seeing as Im young and full of hormones there are quite a few problems that can occur while grappling. And im not just talking bout getting knocked in the nuts :rofl: :shrug: :asian: *



ZenYuchia They grapple at our dojo and coed grappling is common.

-Dave 

well Master of Blades i could see your point of veiw and to Zen Yuchia i think im the only female that ever tried this in our dojo but i am not curtain on it though 
mysticalwaves
:yinyang:


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 29, 2002)

hey sorry about giving out the wrong information in my class because im not the fristfemale that had try this in my dojo 
  
mysti


----------



## JDenz (Oct 29, 2002)

That is okay I am pretty sure you are the first one at the new school.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2002)

Primo can answer better, but I think she's the first to stick.  I've seen about 2-4 gals head for the mats, but they seemed to disapear after a few weeks.   

Course, I aint been at the school much at night in several months.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't have have a problem with women grapling and would encourage it as long as everyone there was comfortable with it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 30, 2002)

Ace help us


----------

